# My filter died! What do I get now?



## jclaudii (Feb 16, 2006)

I've never been too concerned with equipment until something goes out. There is alot of filters out there. I have a 29 gal. freshwater. I'm not sure what to go with. the one I have now I can still get filters at wal-mart. I'm looking for something that will create some current, the filters are not terriblly expensive, I can get filters at a local petstore, and it don't make waterfall sounds. I have a undergravel that isn't working now. Should I get a extension tube to hook on the bottom of my new filter into the undergravel? should I get some power heads to make the undergravel work? Should I get a bio-wheel? I like live plants if that has any impact on a type of filter to get also. 

Thanks for any help,

Jason


----------



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

I love the aquaclear HOB power filters. Try looking at them.


----------



## jclaudii (Feb 16, 2006)

What about if you were going to shop petco. is there a creditable product on their website that you would use. I like the hob filters. The brand sugested above looks good, but I can't seem to find a local distritor. So If that is the best I may be forced to buy onliine

Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

jclaudii said:


> I have a undergravel that isn't working now.
> Jason


Be very careful Jason. Undergravel filters sometimes create grunge under the filter plate. If the movement of water stops, this grunge can spoil and you could have a very unhealthy situation for fish.


----------



## jclaudii (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm looking at a marineland bio-wheel filter system penguin 200 series for 20 bucks or a Aqua Clear 200/50 Filter, for 20-50 gallon aquariums. Both are for my size aquariums. Emperor Power Aquarium Filters are the most expensive but they don't look much better than the penguin. What are your thoughts?Aquamaster Filter by Danner is on clearence for 12.50 would it be good? I found all this at petsmart.com thank for thte help


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

AquaClear. Good, easy to take care of, cheap and media is cheap, did I say it was cheap?


Kim


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Emperor has a higher flow rate and larger filter cartridges than the penguin. I've used both and prefer the Emperor. I never have used the AquaClear line, heard that they are very cheap to use/maintain by many people. Agree with RonV about undergravel and if you like plants this wouldn't be the filter to go with. You can get stuff at a really good price online, much better than Petsmart/Petco.

Here are a few.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7557


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

The aquaclear line is very good, and pretty much fits all your requirements in your first post. The 110 my friend has on his tank is quite enough to where you can't even really hear it even when sitting right next to it. 

The best price I've found for it online so far has been Big Al's online store, waayyyyy cheaper that at my lps. I think you and your fish would be really happy with it.


----------



## jclaudii (Feb 16, 2006)

So is a biowheel a good idea or a bad idea? What is the benefit? I do like to have more fish than my aquarium can support sometimes, does it help promote bacteria growth better than a regular filter (aquaclear)? Is there a benefit that my fish will get by having a biowheel?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want plants, the skip the biowheel. Biowheels & plants don't get along very well, and the plants will do all the work a wheel would and then some.

Do NOT reactivate your UGF. After being shut down for so long, the accumulated toxins under that gravel are just waiting for a chance to get freed in mass quantity into your water. In fact, you'd do well to go ahead and break down this tank for a complete overhaul, replacing your gravel with potting soil, sand, and a very thin topcoat of gravel for looks. Your plants will grow like crazy.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

The biowheel has bacteria on it that changing your filter won't change. But you can get the same benefit by using biological media that stays if you change the carbon insert. The Aquaclear is good because it comes with foam for mechanical, ceramic rings for biological, and carbon for chemical. They are all separate from each other, so you only buy what you need. Their media is way cheaper than the others, even if you don't get it on-line. My carbon inserts for a 30, were a couple of dollars a piece.

Kim


----------



## jclaudii (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds good, Looks like I may go with a aqua clear that does not have a bio wheel. I guess this thread has made up my mind, if anyone has any last minute suggestions please post them. As for the undergravel filter I won't mess with it, When I move in the summer (i hope) I'll just remove it completely. Right now I have it in there but it don't do much. As for putting potting soil? I have never heard this and I may head to the plant room to figure out more about this method. If you guys could help me pick out a light fixture that would be handy too! I'll start up a thread for it and put a link here later! But I think I may build my own with parts from lowes and just buy a nice bulb. Thanks for hte help guys....!!!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would use a HOT pro Magnum Its great because you can hook the vacuum up to the filter and do your vacuuming without spillage. Then it is super easy to clean the inside of the filter. It also comes with the bio wheel atachment if you want to use it


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

My 29 gallon fw is run with an aquaclear 50, and it works great. Theres always a wide variety of media you can use with aquaclears.


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

i've got an aquaclear 50 for my 37 and it works really well. i would reccomend it.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

If you search the forsale forum I have some HOB style filters for sale, just thought I'd let you know


----------



## jclaudii (Feb 16, 2006)

THanks for all the help, Just waiting on tax refund to come in....Come on Uncle SAM! That should buy my fish a new life...


----------

